# motion detector advice



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

nix the motion detectors. just put a switch for it, or add it to the general lighting ckt.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Leviton makes 2000 square foot occupancy sensors ceiling mounts that ought to work if they are as good as they are supposed to be 

http://www.leviton.com/en/products/...ount-occupancy-sensors?itemsPerPage=15&page=2 

You can find alarm system detectors that have more range than that, which would work. You'd have to install a relay / power supply but the wiring would be cheaper and the sensors would be cheaper, probably well worth the cost of the relay and power supply. For example this one from Honeywell 

https://www.security.honeywell.com/.../sensor/motion/dual-tec-commercial/40755.html

does 100' x 20' so you could put four along one of the short walls and you're done.


----------

